
Pulitzer Prize to Internet - zooey
http://www.propublica.org/awards/item/pulitzer-prize-in-investigative-reporting-deadly-choices-at-memorial
======
chaosmachine
This link might make more sense, that article only mentions the prize in the
headline:

[http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/arts_entertainment/onl...](http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/arts_entertainment/online+site+makes+pulitzer+prize+history/3611302)

